# Teichbau - Findlinge sicher und schonend einbringen



## Nordlicht (21. März 2010)

Guten Morgen aus dem diesigen Norden. Ich habe gestern in Vorbereitung auf mein Projekt einen großen Haufen Steine von einem Landwirt gekauft. Plan wir sein, diese auf flache Kippmulden zu laden und dann, wenn es denn losgeht, diese um und im Teich zu platzieren.
Habt Ihr Tricks und Kniffe, wie man die Steine (die größten sind so um die 7-8 Zentner, Längen so 70-100cm) sicher setzt, ohne viel Schaden am Teichrand und gar an der Folie zu produzieren? Ih habe von einer Schuster-Findlingsschlinge gelesen, die aber ein teures Profigerät ist, bei dem eine Schlinge aus Stahlseilen um den Stein gelegt wird, diese zieht sich beim Anheben zu und los gehts.. Ich möchte die Steine vorbereitend um den zukünftigen Teich vorverteilen und sie dann an der Schaufel des Radladers baumelnd einsetzen. Wie habe Ihr das gemacht, habe Ihr bereits vor dem Einziehen der Folie geplant und den Untergrund nochmals besonders vorbereitet? Einen schönen Sonntag am Teich, Laas


----------



## Christine (21. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Findlinge sicher und schonend einbringen*

Hi,

ich würde solche Brocken nie direkt auf der Folie plazieren sondern hier auf der Folie noch mindestens eine Lage 900er Vlies plazieren. Und dieses Flies möglichst auch unter der Folie verwenden. Das Vlies, dass ich meine kriegst du *hier*


----------



## Nordlicht (21. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Findlinge sicher und schonend einbringen*

Hallo Christine, vielen Dank, sicher nie direkt. Ich habe auch vor die Folienreste vom Verschnitt (EPDM 1,5mm) mehrfach jeweils darunterzulegen. Problem ist für mich eher, wie ich die Jungs da heil draufbekommen soll. LG, Laas


----------



## Turbo (21. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Findlinge sicher und schonend einbringen*

Hallo
Wir haben unter den grossen Steinen Restkautschuckfolie und Fliess verlegt.
Die grossen Steine hat mir der Gartenbauer mit dem Bagger und Greiffzange nach Wunsch platziert. 
Mit der Schlinge möchte ich dies nicht machen. Schlussendlich liegt der Stein auf der Schlinge auf und du musst irgendwie die Schlinge unter dem schweren Stein raus bringen. Dabei besteht die grösste Gefahr, die Folie zu verletzen.

Empfehlung: 
Den Aushub habe ich selber mit dem Bagger gemacht. Die Steine aber durch den geübten Gärtner in den Teich setzen lassen. Dies würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Bringe die Steine nicht zu früh an den Teich. Beim verlegen der Folie bist du um jeden  m2 freien Fläche froh. (Siehe mein Album)


----------



## karsten. (21. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Findlinge sicher und schonend einbringen*

Hallo

Position wählen
einen  oder mehrere Schwerlastanker setzen
( M10 mindestens bis 170kg, M12 250kg)
Ringmutter dran
Schekel dran 
Seil oder Schlupf durch 
Bagger dran 
Füße weg 
in eine Trockenmischung aus Sand Zement setzen 
Schwerlastanker abflexen (wahlweise auch abboschen,abmakitan,abdewalten)
verspachteln oder Steinchen drauf kleben 
fertig !

mfG


----------



## Andreas P. (22. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Findlinge sicher und schonend einbringen*



karsten. schrieb:


> Schwerlastanker abflexen (wahlweise auch abboschen,abmakitan,abdewalten)
> verspachteln oder Steinchen drauf kleben
> fertig !
> 
> mfG



Servus,

also Technisch eine saubere Lösung, aber ich hätte so meine Schwierigkeiten mit dem Loch an der Spitze meines Findlings!
Wir heben Findlinge immer mit einem "Schlupf" oder zweien, oberstes Gebot auch hier: frühzeitig Finger und Füße weg. Aber so kann die Position auch noch ausgependelt werden und man hat kein Loch im Stein.
Grundsätzlich muß aber ein Frontlader her und wenn der Hub über eine längere Distanz muß, ein Bagger, Kran o.ä.

So würde ich das jedenfalls lösen.

Gruß aus dem Allgäu, Andreas


----------



## Nordlicht (29. März 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Findlinge sicher und schonend einbringen*

"Wir heben Findlinge immer mit einem "Schlupf" oder zweien"

Hallo und vielen Dank, alles gute Ideen. Das mit dem Anker finde ich auch gut, allerdings ist das bei 20-30 Findlingen zum einen viel Arbeit, dann sollten es ja auch Edelstahlanker sein und flexen in der Teichfolienzone halte ich auch für suboptimal.
Was ist denn ein Schlupf? Ich dachte an etwas, dass aussieht wie zB ein Stahlnetz, dass unten einen Öffnung hat, die man zuzieht, nachdem man es über den Stein gezogen hat und nach dem Positionieren wieder öffnet. So wie ein Geburtskanal für Hinkelsteine


----------



## Andreas P. (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Findlinge sicher und schonend einbringen*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Schlupf? Ich dachte an etwas, dass aussieht wie zB ein Stahlnetz, dass unten einen Öffnung hat, die man zuzieht, nachdem man es über den Stein gezogen hat und nach dem Positionieren wieder öffnet. So wie ein Geburtskanal für Hinkelsteine



Hallo, sorry aber ein Hinterwäldler aus dem Allgäu muß erst mal googeln wie man das Wort "Schlupf" übersetzen kann. 

Im Grunde spreche ich von einer Endlosschlaufe oder besser einer Schlinge (!) mit der der Stein 1-2 mal angehängt wird. Dies funktioniert bei ein oder zwei Steinen gut, aber bei 20 oder mehr?

Vielleicht wäre ein kleiner Bagger mit Greifer (je nach Gewicht der Findlinge) doch die effektivere Methode.

Gruß Andreas


----------

